# How often to change foam / sponge insert in AC filter ?



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

OK. I have AC20 filter that has been running in my 10Gl fish tank for 6 months now. Lately it started to slow down the current every couple of days. I cleaned whole filter including motor and impeller but it did not help. I also cleaned (in aquarium watter, not to lose useful bacteria) my foam / sponge insert. But looks like it not helping and this insert is too old and needs to be changed. Any idea how it will affect the bacteria in my tank which is established and 8 months old ?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

ppaskova said:


> OK. I have AC20 filter that has been running in my 10Gl fish tank for 6 months now. Lately it started to slow down the current every couple of days. I cleaned whole filter including motor and impeller but it did not help. I also cleaned (in aquarium watter, not to lose useful bacteria) my foam / sponge insert. But looks like it not helping and this insert is too old and needs to be changed. Any idea how it will affect the bacteria in my tank which is established and 8 months old ?


Have you not rinsed the sponge in a bucket of tank water? That usually helps to get it running pretty well again. If it's beyond that point, I would throw on another filter and let that mature before throwing out the old sponge.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Is there any algae build up in the intake tube?

What inserts do you have in the Aquaclear?

In the past I've used two foam inserts and a biomax on top so when I needed to change inserts I would only lose 30% or less of the bacteria.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes I did washed / rinsed my sponge in the Becket of the tank watter. Does not look it helping. Also I don't have another filter as I only have 1 tank. And if I buy one more it will not help as I'll have 2 new ones. In my AC20 I have all 3 inserts, foam / sponge, carbon (that I change every 6 weeks) and biomax that I never change. All the algae build up in the filter and the tubes has been cleaned a week ago. Also my understanding is that the fish tank itself should have enough bacteria build up for the 8 months running. I also add little bio support every week after watter change. So what you all guys saying that I can not just replace that insert in my filter. I'll lose the bacteria. How about filters that use only one cartage (like Tetra) after 4-6 weeks that cartridge is done and new on needs to be inserted.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

ppaskova said:


> Yes I did washed / rinsed my sponge in the Becket of the tank watter. Does not look it helping. Also I don't have another filter as I only have 1 tank. And if I buy one more it will not help as I'll have 2 new ones. In my AC20 I have all 3 inserts, foam / sponge, carbon (that I change every 6 weeks) and biomax that I never change. All the algae build up in the filter and the tubes has been cleaned a week ago. Also my understanding is that the fish tank itself should have enough bacteria build up for the 8 months running. I also add little bio support every week after watter change. So what you all guys saying that I can not just replace that insert in my filter. I'll lose the bacteria. How about filters that use only one cartage (like Tetra) after 4-6 weeks that cartridge is done and new on needs to be inserted.


I'm sure you'll be fine. Just buy a new spnge and when you swap them, give the old sponge a good couple of squeezes. It'll make your tank look nasty but it'll clear up by the next morning.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I am using some sponges that are over 10 years old. I don't change them until they start to disintegrate. They can always be cleaned.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

ppaskova said:


> I also add little bio support every week after watter change.
> 
> No need to add those bio support with every WC and those bio support are not that useful. Save that money so you can buy more fishy
> 
> How about filters that use only one cartage (like Tetra) after 4-6 weeks that cartridge is done and new on needs to be inserted.


That is why we don't like those kind of filters that have to replace the cartridge and they are expansive to buy. It is better to cut some 1" to 2" thick sponge instead of the cartridge and save some more money lol



BillD said:


> I am using some sponges that are over 10 years old. I don't change them until they start to disintegrate. They can always be cleaned.


+1 I have never throw away an AC sponge. I still have one from the AC2000 that is over 20 years old
I try and save money where ever I can so I can buy more fishy and fishy items lol


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I've never changed my sponges. I do not run carbon unless needed (ie. strong fish scent water or for tannins).

I normally rinse my sponges in tank water. I may have to rinse it out about 4-5 times to get a good clean. I use a prefilter on my AC20. That is that I use a sponge to cover the intake to keep shrimps from getting sucked into the filter. Over time that prefilter gets very clogged up to the point where some algae and/or fine debris filled up some pores inside the sponge that rinsing did not remove them all. That is when I use a 2:10 ratio of tap water and bleach and let it soak for 30mins and it fixes that problem. I give it a good rinse and then soak in tap water with 4x Prime declorinator then put back on the AC20. It runs like strong again with the waterflow. That is the only item I subjct to bleach or tap water rinsing. Yah someone people don't tapwater/bleach it for it gives extra surface are for benefical bacteria to culture on but I run a sponge filter in the same tank so it's ok with me.

The filter intake tube did have some algae in there before. Scrubbing it helps or a soak in 2:10 ratio of bleach:water took all the algae off quickly.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> I've never changed my sponges. I do not run carbon unless needed (ie. strong fish scent water or for tannins).
> 
> I normally rinse my sponges in tank water. I may have to rinse it out about 4-5 times to get a good clean. I use a prefilter on my AC20. That is that I use a sponge to cover the intake to keep shrimps from getting sucked into the filter. Over time that prefilter gets very clogged up to the point where some algae and/or fine debris filled up some pores inside the sponge that rinsing did not remove them all. That is when I use a 2:10 ratio of tap water and bleach and let it soak for 30mins and it fixes that problem. I give it a good rinse and then soak in tap water with 4x Prime declorinator then put back on the AC20. It runs like strong again with the waterflow. That is the only item I subjct to bleach or tap water rinsing. Yah someone people don't tapwater/bleach it for it gives extra surface are for benefical bacteria to culture on but I run a sponge filter in the same tank so it's ok with me.
> 
> The filter intake tube did have some algae in there before. Scrubbing it helps or a soak in 2:10 ratio of bleach:water took all the algae off quickly.


What is 2:10? don't you mean 1:5 water : bleach? I don't know how credible this info is bc your math abilities has me concerned. Haha


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> What is 2:10? don't you mean 1:5 water : bleach? I don't know how credible this info is bc your math abilities has me concerned. Haha


2 parts bleach to 10 parts water. From what I've checked on all the other larger fish forums on the web it seems 1:20 for plants and for disinfecting (or in my case it worked for removing algaed up tubes 2:10.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

This is could be my problem as well. I also have sponge prefilter on my intake (special one by Hagen, designed for AC filters) to not to get my shrimps in AS20 filter. And I wash it every week in the tank watter but I think it got too dirty and this time I washed with normal hot watter and got a lot of dirt out of it. May be it was may problem ?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It is more likely that the prefilter is the problem than the main insert.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

BillD said:


> It is more likely that the prefilter is the problem than the main insert.


Yes, you are right. It slowed down again. And I removed the prefilter and cleaned it and it back to normal again. I think I may need to replace it as it already 3 months old.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I use the same black pre-filters. I usually clean them once a week in tap water because I use it as a mechanical filter rather than a biological filter. I now rarely clean the main filter because it doesn't really need it any more.

I'm not sure I would clean them with bleach though. Not because of the toxicity, I trust the ability to flush the bleach out before use. I think it would more likely prematurely age the foam, making it break down more rapidly.

Lee


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

ppaskova said:


> ... I also add little bio support every week after watter change. So what you all guys saying that I can not just replace that insert in my filter. I'll lose the bacteria. How about filters that use only one cartage (like Tetra) after 4-6 weeks that cartridge is done and new on needs to be inserted ...


You know that may be just what was killing your fish all these times. You're not supposed to use bio support after your tank is cycled. There is only 1 by product from bio support and it's a nitrite spike. Not to mention that it will throw the water cycle off.

As for your sponge replacement, it depends on how is your tank's stocking. If it's fully or overstocked, then it's very risky to replace your sponge. If not, it's OK to replace your old sponge with a new one as long as your leave your bio-max alone. It will colonize your new sponge in 1 or 2 days.

As for the "only one catrige", these are what you would call a purely mechanical filtration. It's another filtration method that is not very popular, especially big tanks. The concept is that the filter uses the floss to catch all the poop and the carbon deals with the ammonia and some traces of nitrite. You need to replace this every couple of weeks to prevent the poop from decomposing. You tank is never cycle in these case because you basically punch the reset button before you cycle ever started.



AquaNekoMobile said:


> 2 parts bleach to 10 parts water. From what I've checked on all the other larger fish forums on the web it seems 1:20 for plants and for disinfecting (or in my case it worked for removing algaed up tubes 2:10.


2:10 = 1:5



ppaskova said:


> Yes, you are right. It slowed down again. And I removed the prefilter and cleaned it and it back to normal again. I think I may need to replace it as it already 3 months old.


You never replace pre-filter or sponge. Just get in the habit of rinsing them every week when you do a water change.

If you want to fight the clog, trim your plants every week and get then under control ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Interesting. As per my Stability (by seachem) bio-support I'm just following the instructions on the bottle that saying to add half a tea spoon (for 10GL) every month or every watter change and when the new fish introduced. Are they wrong and I don't need to do it anymore ?

As per sponge replacement I will never replace it (unless it will breaks apart) as my tank is overstocked !

As per prefilter sponge I'm washing it under the tab now every week or sometimes twice a week, depending on the current in my filter as I'm using it as mechanical filter, not biological as well. I guess the only time I'll change it, when it breaks apart ?

BTW. Since I started my tank 8 months ago I lost only 3 fish, 2 of them are ottos and 1 corrie. But I did loose a lot of shrimps.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

After your tank is cycled, you don't need to use products like Stability anymore. I'm not sure I would agree that it will cause problems to do so, but I will say that I think it is unnecessary and a waste of money.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Chris S said:


> After your tank is cycled, you don't need to use products like Stability anymore. I'm not sure I would agree that it will cause problems to do so, but I will say that I think it is unnecessary and a waste of money.


I'm guessing after 8 months I can consider my tank cycled ? . What about when adding new fish and also if it overstocked, would it help to add it or not ?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

If you feel your biological filter may need to boost to be able to properly process ammonia/nitrite, then my answer would be yes


----------

